# Monster Mud Sorting Hat



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, finally finished the monster mud project from the TX make and take. I'm doing a witches theme this year with the garage section being Harry Potter-ish in style, so I did a take on the sorting hat.










I wish I knew how to paint highlights and stuff, it's kind of boring all black, but I figure the kids don't really care about painting techniques.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, i really like the look of it. It will be great in your witches haunt!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Verry Cool. You've really captured the personality of the sorting hat. Maybe just get some warmer browns and dry drag a rag across the ridges to look a little more worn.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Not Slitherin! Not Slitherin!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats cool-


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like that 
great job


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

very creative. Are you adding eyes?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The kids are going to love it.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

That is amazing! It looks like it's about to start talking!!!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Really, really cool! It looks just right.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks really cool. I never worked with monster mud before, it really seems to give a nice effect to props. Is it easy to work with?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

A witch can never have to many hat's. This one is awesome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.



> Very Cool. You've really captured the personality of the sorting hat. Maybe just get some warmer browns and dry drag a rag across the ridges to look a little more worn.


I hadn't thought of brown. I tried grey but it was too light and looked weird so I painted it back.



> very creative. Are you adding eyes?


I couldn't remember if there were actual eyes in the movie or just the illusion of them, but they could be cool. I have some I could try.



> That looks really cool. I never worked with monster mud before, it really seems to give a nice effect to props. Is it easy to work with?


This is only my second go at monster mud and I'm still learning how best to work with it. The biggest thing I notice is that it is heavy. When you get the burlap soaked in the stuff it weighs a ton and you have to have a good support structure to hold it while it drys. I've also learned that I like it better for drapey kinds of things with wrinkles and folds. I tried it on my spider body last year and it worked, but I think paper mache would have been just as easy and lighter.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That looks great.

For painting, look up dry brushing technique, a dark brown or gray on top of the black with a tan or lighter gray for the dry brush highlights. it will really bring put the detail.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice job!


----------

